# Inversor se apaga con mayor consumo



## jorbrus (Dic 26, 2012)

Hola Gente, necesito de sus consejos.
Armé un inversor que vi aquí en el foro hace un tiempo, con un transformador de 12v + 12v, 220v y 13 amp; le agregué mas mosfet, de acuerdo al consejo de su diseñador, y anda muy bien para iluminación por ej, con varias lamparas de bajo consumo; y artefactos varios.
Ahora bien, cuando le conecto una estufa electrica de 5 amp max de consumo, baja bastante la tension de salida, debilitando el funcionamiento de la estufa - la cual anda perfectamente -.
Podrían darme una idea de que puede estar pasando?.
Gracias.
Adjunto archivo del circuito.


----------



## marcelorenz (Dic 26, 2012)

bueno, en tu consulta tienes la respuesta.

tu inversor es capaz de entregar 500W que a 220v son 2.7 amp, al querer alimentar una estufa que consume 5amp el inverson no dispone de la potencia necesaria para hacerlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2012)

jorbrus dijo:


> Podrían darme una idea de que puede estar pasando?.


 
A tu fuente no le da el cuero


----------



## jorbrus (Dic 26, 2012)

Ah gracias, entiendo.
Que modificaciones deberia hacer, significa que debería entonces alimentar el circuito con 48v y poner un transformador 48v + 48v de entrada?.
También debería agregarle mas pares de mosfet?, el diseñador dice que hasta 4 pares.
Estoy en lo correcto?.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 27, 2012)

Usar un inversor para una estufa no es absurdo, es lo siguiente o más.
Cambia las resistencias de la estufa por unas de la tensión de la batería directamente .


----------



## N03 (Ago 29, 2015)

Hola*,* tengo dos inversores de diferente marca y diferente potencia pero ambos tienen la misma falla*,* encienden y pueden prender algun foco pero cuando conecto algo q*ue* consuma mas corriente se apagan, agradeceria me ori*e*nt*a*ran para reparar éstos inversores ya q*ue* donde los utilizan no hay energía eléctrica y son indispensables 

Gracias ...


----------



## Bleny (Ago 29, 2015)

No creo que eso sea un fallo, es mas bien que se protege por el exceso de consumo


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 29, 2015)

¿que cosa conectas que es "de más corriente? y ¿de que capacidad son tus inversores?.


----------



## leo sanzeh (Ago 29, 2015)

deberías mencionar los modelos para una mejor referencia,
como dice el colega bleny, pude ser protección por sobre consumo,


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 30, 2015)

N03 dijo:


> Hola  tengo dos inversores  de diferente  marcas  y diferentes  potencia  pero ambos  tienen la misma falla  encienden  y pueden  prender  algun foco  pero cuando  conecto  algo  q consuma mas corriente  se apaga,  agradeceria me orintsran para reparar  éstos  inversores  ya q donde los utilizan no hay energía  eléctrica  y son indispensables
> 
> Gracias ...



Hola...Por si no lo sabes y es el caso...cosa que tengan motores, consumen hasta ocho veces la corriente de trabajo normal en el momento de arranque. Esto puede ser un problema si los inversores están muy justos con la potencia de trabajo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## FRANK90 (Ago 30, 2015)

espero que no sean esos inversores chino que dicen ser 1000w pero en realidad apena se banca un equipo de musica de 173watt


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2015)

Hola a todos, caro Don NO3 ,??  chequeaste la bateria si esa estas realmente buena (bien cargada) ??
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pacocable (Nov 8, 2016)

he hecho un inversor casero de 12v a 220v, y funciona muy bien. Pero necesitaria un esquema o algo de ayuda para proteger por sobrecarga. Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2016)

Ahhh , ¿ Tenemos que adivinar el diagrama ? . . . .


----------



## carteroactor (Nov 8, 2016)

si podemos verlo?


----------



## pacocable (Nov 14, 2016)

el inversor es el tipico con el cd4047 y 2 mosfets por canal, con transformador de chapaas de hierro. lo que necesito es algo que me avise cuando se sobrepase la carga en la salida de 220v. es que no sse omo subir la imagen, pero lo hay en toda la red. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2016)

Las llaves témicas - termomagnéticas - magnetotérmicas andan perfectamente  en 12 V y en la salida de 110 o 220 V


----------



## pacocable (Nov 14, 2016)

muchas gracias, habia pensado algo asipero no estaba seguro, ya con vuestro comentario lo voy a intentar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 14, 2016)

Hola, la solución más eficiente, cómo protección contra sobrecargas, sería: Detectar la corriente de surtidor. Y a partir de ahí, atacar mediante un flip-flop o cualquier sistema de enclavado para bloquear la operación del oscilador de salida.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Nov 14, 2016)

Y no pensaste en un fusible?


----------



## Ballestero (Nov 14, 2016)

Electrónica Industrial Moderna de Timothy Maloney, sección de tiristores. Allí está tu respuesta.


----------



## Goomba (Nov 16, 2016)

Buenas.
Por el foro he visto circuitos que hacen de "fusible electrónico". Lo que hace es que mediante una resistencia SHUNT, previamente calculada, detecta cuando hay un sobreconsumo y abre el circuito por medio de un MOSFET. 
Aunque, como te han dicho, puedes haces hacerlo más fácil con un magnetotérmico o un fusible convencional.
Un saludo


----------

